
J.B. Hunt, Wal-Mart climb aboard Tesla's electric truck - kimsk112
https://finance.yahoo.com/news/trucking-company-j-b-hunt-122258496.html
======
matt_wulfeck
> _Heavy batteries cut payload and add cost, potential deal killers for fleet
> buyers focused on operating cost per mile._

True but the maintaince cost for EV is minimal if you discount the battery.
You don’t even need to replace brake disks.

Tesla seems to have done a lot of research in the cost per mile and is touting
“lifelong ownership cost” in perhaps creative ways. Their numbers show good
discounts per mile in comparison with a traditional semi.

